# Patches for HATS???



## moto110 (Apr 13, 2010)

I was hoping to get advice on where I could get some patches similar to the ones used on Supreme hats. I don't know whether they are embroidered or not. Any advice would help!


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

Hpi emblem makes heat applied patches custom or stock, you"ll need a hat press to apply them. Let me know if you need more help. The batches look awesome like they're stitched.


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it cheaper (generally) to buy hats and press the patches on or embroider the hats individually?


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

Depends on how many you need. Hats run $2.5 - $4.50 wholesale and patches $1.5 - $2.5 each for $200- $350 for a hat press.


----------



## moto110 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks! I believe the Supreme style is sewn on.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

patches on hats is old school. we still see them though for some brands like Vans shoes.


----------



## moto110 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's the kind of old school look I'm looking for. That's why I'm trying to get more info on what material to use, etc.


----------



## dansnyder (Mar 27, 2012)

I once made a patch for a local gun club that I printed on linen, then used a material called fusible link that you can apply to the back of printed piece by way of heat (a hand held iron will work for this.) Made a decent backing and looked pretty decent when finished. you can get this fusible link that will adhere with bot sides, or will adhere just one side. Use the 2 sided fusible link to adhere cloth patch directly to hat surface with heat, or use the one sided fusible link adhered to back side of cloth patch, and you can apply patch to hat buy sewing instead. Just an idea.
You can get this fusible link at a sewing store in choice of strips, or sheets. 
After adhering to back of printed piece, you can sew a border around perimeter if you like.

Have fun.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jian is the your best partner for emblems business.


----------



## detroittshirts (Dec 5, 2012)

heatpressinc said:


> depends on how many you need. Hats run $2.5 - $4.50 wholesale and patches $1.5 - $2.5 each for $200- $350 for a hat press.


whats up 
i need patches for hats
who is the best company for the job
need between 100-975
how has the hats for 2.50 
who has hat press for 350
thanks


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

Patch Kits and Material | Colman and Company

This web site sell everything to make patches...I thought of making patches too, but haven't had time to try yet..


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

detroittshirts said:


> whats up
> i need patches for hats
> who is the best company for the job
> need between 100-975
> ...


Patches - Custom Embroidered Designs, Embroidery Services | Pricing
Caps - CapBargain.com - Wholesale Blank Otto Cap
Heat Press - Heat Press Inc Auto Open Max Hat and Cap heat press machine

Good luck


----------



## pjtees47 (May 21, 2020)

You can get better pricing here [Removed]

*We don't allow self promotion, advertising, or offering your own products/services. Either in the open forum or in Private Messages. Please familiarize yourself with posting rules here: **https://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html*​


----------



## IDFNOVA (Oct 7, 2018)

Patches are pretty easy to run. Here's what we do.

Cut a piece of twill the size of the patch
Hoop a double layer of thick plastic sheathing
Run an outline stitch, place your twill, then run a tack down stitch
Run your design (sometimes it works better if you run border sating stich first)
Apply the heat seal (most difficult part of the job)


----------



## keeynee (May 8, 2020)

You can look at [Removed]


*We don't allow self promotion, advertising, or offering your own products/services. Either in the open forum or in Private Messages. Please familiarize yourself with posting rules here: **https://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html*​


----------

